# Neal's Knives



## Namaxy

A friend here pestered me to post my knives. Unlike cooking, I feel a little out of my element here. Some of you may recognize your old knives from BST, and my apologies to vendors whose orders and WIP arent shown.

My first knives. Inherited collection of Sabatiers.spanning mid 70s to 2005 (I bought that one). Can you guess which three are stainless?


----------



## Namaxy

Hattori. Forum cleaver, HD Damascus Gyuto, Forum suji. The HD gyuto was my first Japanese knife. My wife bought it for me a couple of years ago at JCK. Its the knife that got me hooked. And Koki was so nice to her she doesn't really have an issue with this new obsession.


----------



## Namaxy

Miyabi FusionChef, Santoku, Petty. Santoku was a gift, and I bought two more. Theyre actually pretty good.


----------



## Namaxy

Smaller knives. Fujiwara Maboroshi No Meito Gyuto and Yoshikane clad Paring knife. If you have large hands, the handle on the Yoshikane is huge for its size.


----------



## Namaxy

Bread knives. The Gude is a beast and this is the only time it has touched my Boardsmith!


----------



## Namaxy

Kurouchi knives. Two re-handles by Mike HenryTakeda AS gyuto and Shig Kurouchi Nakiri. And a Murray Carter Funayuki.


----------



## Namaxy

Stainless lasers. Suisin Inox and Konosuke ZDP-189.


----------



## Namaxy

My favorite gyutos. Devin PM San Mai and two Gengetsu, both stainless clad white #2. One of these gets used every day.


----------



## Namaxy

Fish slicers: Zakuri Takohiki, Kitaoka Damascus Yanagi, Masamoto Shiro-ko Honyaki Yanagi.







That's all for now. As you can see I'm no knife photographer...sorry for the tomatoes lol.


----------



## SpikeC

Yowza! Some tasty steel there!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Great collection Neal, lotsa cool stuff.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Wow, great collection Neal!

What do you think of your Hattori cleaver?

And why doesn't your Carter have a new suit yet?


----------



## chinacats

Beautiful knives Neal! Which of the gyuto's is your overall favorite?


----------



## mc2442

Very nice, they look like they are fun to use!

That cleaver looked huge.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Namaxy said:


> My favorite gyutos. Devin PM San Mai and two Gengetsu, both stainless clad white #2. One of these gets used every day.



Sizes on these? 270, 240, 210?


----------



## mhenry

Very nice collection. Neal


----------



## Namaxy

JBG - love the cleaver. My only point of reference is an older CCK that I've had opportunity to use, but not own. From my recollection the CCK is considerably lighter. I've also held a Takeda cleaver, but not used. It was also much lighter. The Hattori weighs over a pound - I can't imagine it being an all day knife. However it makes very fast work of heavy tough foods like butternut squash.

Funny you mention the Carter - I only just received it a short while ago, but I am thinking about a new handle.

And yes - those are the sizes of the gyutos.

China - If I had to pick a favorite it would be a toss up between the Devin and the Gengetsu 240, with probably the nod to the DT.


----------



## add

Great knives and variety.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Keith Neal

Nice collection!


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Namaxy said:


> My first knives. Inherited collection of Sabatiers.spanning mid 70s to 2005 (I bought that one). Can you guess which three are stainless?



No guesses yet? Okay, I'd say the 2nd, 3rd and 5th ones down from the top. ... No, wait. The 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Looks like some patina on #5. ... Ahh, jeez. Okay, now I'll go with #2, 3 and 4. #4 has a lot of stratches like it's been through a lot - patina removal? - but the handles on those look newer and I'm guessing it's the older ones that are carbon. Where's my prize?


----------



## Namaxy

Cutty Sharp said:


> No guesses yet? Okay, I'd say the 2nd, 3rd and 5th ones down from the top. ... No, wait. The 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Looks like some patina on #5. ... Ahh, jeez. Okay, now I'll go with #2, 3 and 4. #4 has a lot of stratches like it's been through a lot - patina removal? - but the handles on those look newer and I'm guessing it's the older ones that are carbon. Where's my prize?



LOL Cutty. Good guesses. Top knife is carbon, and the newest  4 and 5 are old, and carbon.

Stainless are the 2nd, 3rd and 6th.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

2 out of 3 ain't bad.


----------



## Namaxy

I owe you a prize Cutty :doublethumbsup:


----------

